#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Rocket M5 + AMO5G13 sinal pior que Omnitik é normal?

## FaUnd

Fala galera, pessoal tenho um link de 50 mega e usando uma omnitik nunca passou de 37 Mbps a Internet mesmo com folga ficava esguelada, daí coloquei uma rocket m5 com uma AMO5G13 e pra minha suficou pior, já selecionei a antena certa no rocket e aumenta a potência para o máximo, alguém pode me ajudar?

----------


## sphreak

> Fala galera, pessoal tenho um link de 50 mega e usando uma omnitik nunca passou de 37 Mbps a Internet mesmo com folga ficava esguelada, daí coloquei uma rocket m5 com uma AMO5G13 e pra minha suficou pior, já selecionei a antena certa no rocket e aumenta a potência para o máximo, alguém pode me ajudar?


Prints do cenário (tela de configurações, tela de informações, etc) para análise? É AP para clientes? Qual o cenário físico? Obstruções?

Sem isso é exercício de vidência.

----------


## UnderMike

olá
por acaso tb uso Igual RocketM5 + Omni 5G13
e tou super satisfeito tendo com ela cerca de 30 clientes e funciona mt bom mas distancias curtas pekenas claro

tem de se usar frekuencias altas nessa rocket com essa antena...
Channel/Frequency:157 / 5785 MHz
Channel Width:40 MHz (Upper)
Frequency Band:5775 - 5815 MHz

tou usar assim

mas distancias varia entre 3km a 500metros

----------


## FaUnd

> olá
> por acaso tb uso Igual RocketM5 + Omni 5G13
> e tou super satisfeito tendo com ela cerca de 30 clientes e funciona mt bom mas distancias curtas pekenas claro
> 
> tem de se usar frekuencias altas nessa rocket com essa antena...
> Channel/Frequency:157 / 5785 MHz
> Channel Width:40 MHz (Upper)
> Frequency Band:5775 - 5815 MHz
> 
> ...


Mas ela entrega a velocidade total no cliente? já fez o teste? aqui tem 80mb mas não passa de 45mb nos testes, isso sem cliente nenhum só a antena de teste ligada

----------


## FaUnd

> Prints do cenário (tela de configurações, tela de informações, etc) para análise? É AP para clientes? Qual o cenário físico? Obstruções?
> 
> Sem isso é exercício de vidência.


Seguem os prints e estou usando em modo bridge o modem da fibra fornece dhcp configuração simples

----------


## lllpato

Quanto de banda máxima você entrega pro seu cliente?

Creio que não precisa de 40mhz, abaixe para 20mhz.

A dica de usar um canal maior é uma boa também.

----------


## FaUnd

> Quanto de banda máxima você entrega pro seu cliente?
> 
> Creio que não precisa de 40mhz, abaixe para 20mhz.
> 
> A dica de usar um canal maior é uma boa também.


Vai 2mb pros clientes, estou com quase 50% de perda de velocidade daria pra por mais mais clientes se eu resolver o problema

----------


## rubem

Desperdiçar 40MHz pra míseros 2Mbps?

Quanto mais larga a banda usada, mais processamento o chipset de RF gasta, mais sinal precisa (Porque a sensibilidade cai uns 2-3dBm quando passa de 20 pra 40MHz).

E quais os níveis de sinal dos clientes? Se tiver coisa tipo -65dBm isso é lixo pra MCS15, tem que diminuir data rate ou aumentar sinal se tiver uns clientes com sinal baixo.

----------


## lllpato

Diminua pra 20mhz, talvez até menos, não precisa disso tudo em 2mb, você só ta gerando ruido.

ali na aba Main, tira um print da parte Estações pra vermos os sinais dos clientes.

----------


## FaUnd

> Desperdiçar 40MHz pra míseros 2Mbps?
> 
> Quanto mais larga a banda usada, mais processamento o chipset de RF gasta, mais sinal precisa (Porque a sensibilidade cai uns 2-3dBm quando passa de 20 pra 40MHz).
> 
> E quais os níveis de sinal dos clientes? Se tiver coisa tipo -65dBm isso é lixo pra MCS15, tem que diminuir data rate ou aumentar sinal se tiver uns clientes com sinal baixo.


Ok, baixei a frequência e melhorou um pouco mesmo e segue o print das estações mas ainda não chega perto dos 80mb

----------


## FaUnd

> Diminua pra 20mhz, talvez até menos, não precisa disso tudo em 2mb, você só ta gerando ruido.
> 
> ali na aba Main, tira um print da parte Estações pra vermos os sinais dos clientes.


Abaixei e melhorou um pouco o sinal mas ainda não chega perto dos 80mb

----------


## FaUnd

> olá
> por acaso tb uso Igual RocketM5 + Omni 5G13
> e tou super satisfeito tendo com ela cerca de 30 clientes e funciona mt bom mas distancias curtas pekenas claro
> 
> tem de se usar frekuencias altas nessa rocket com essa antena...
> Channel/Frequency:157 / 5785 MHz
> Channel Width:40 MHz (Upper)
> Frequency Band:5775 - 5815 MHz
> 
> ...


Onde coloco essas configurações?

----------


## sphreak

> Onde coloco essas configurações?





Agora esqueça essa receita de bolo de frequências altas. 

Use a largura de 20Mhz mesmo. Mas defina o canal com um Airview completo.

----------


## rubem

E repara que os clientes com CCQ ruim são os com sinal baixo.

CCQ de 86% é ruim, e... culpa simples de sinal baixo. Esse cliente tem -72dBm de sinal.

Pra ter CCQ alto em todos, ou usa data rate baixo pra todos, ou aumenta o sinal de todos. Equalizar sinal de clientes é... equalizar os sinais, ter todos os clientes chegando com nível de sinal similar (Mágica? Não, diminui a potência dos clientes próximos, e melhora a visada e/ou ganho de antena dos distantes. Sinal alto não é necessário mas não chega a atrapalhar muito, mas sinal baixo não pode deixar, tem que ir mexer na antena desses clientes com CCQ abaixo de 99%, que serão os clientes com sinal mais baixo).

----------


## FaUnd

> Agora esqueça essa receita de bolo de frequências altas. 
> 
> Use a largura de 20Mhz mesmo. Mas defina o canal com um Airview completo.


Airview vou ter que fazer direto na antena né? Remoto perco o acesso né? E é melhor fazer a noite também né? Com todas rede no talo

----------


## lllpato

Qual o cenário lá?
Atena recebendo no PtP e essa no PTMP?

Se for, não perde acesso não, só não fazer na do PtP

----------


## rubem

Airview de noite em região de muito cliente doméstico, mas em horário comercial em região de muito comércio.

Cada região da cidade vai ter pico em horário diferente, bom é testar nos 2 horários, mas no geral provedor via rádio atende mais cliente doméstico mesmo, de noite é mais garantido.

----------


## FaUnd

Ok, vou tentar

----------


## FaUnd

> Agora esqueça essa receita de bolo de frequências altas. 
> 
> Use a largura de 20Mhz mesmo. Mas defina o canal com um Airview completo.


Rapaz fiz isso e a rede ficou muito ruim e perdi o acesso ao rocket e tive que resetar, mas depois reparei que era porque essa caixa Max TX rate não estava marcada sabe por que voltei a configuração antiga e ainda não voltava ao normal tive que resetar e reparei que a única coisa que eu não tinha voltado era essa opção sabe porque ficou ruim?

----------


## FaUnd

> Qual o cenário lá?
> Atena recebendo no PtP e essa no PTMP?
> 
> Se for, não perde acesso não, só não fazer na do PtP


O cenário é o seguinte o link vai direto pro rocket e eu conecto a ela como um cliente comum entendeu? seria PTP certo?

----------


## FaUnd

> Anexo 69260
> 
> Agora esqueça essa receita de bolo de frequências altas. 
> 
> Use a largura de 20Mhz mesmo. Mas defina o canal com um Airview completo.


Fiz o Airview completo dá uma olhada, coloquei no canal 5.700 que está bem limpo a navegação fica rápida mas só chega no máximo a 30mb, e o link é de quase 80mb

----------


## rubem

Mas ainda tem cliente com sinal ruim tipo -72 ou -74dBm?

Pra passar mais banda precisa mais sinal, não existe throughput alto com sinal lixo tipo -65dBm pra baixo, precisa sinal alto em todos, todos com CCQ perfeito, senão as perdas nos reenvios de pacotes pra 1 ou 2 clientes acabam com o tempo disponível pros outros clientes, o throughput é medido por segundo, se não consegue atender muitos clientes por segundo o throughput naturalmente cai.

----------


## FaUnd

> Mas ainda tem cliente com sinal ruim tipo -72 ou -74dBm?
> 
> Pra passar mais banda precisa mais sinal, não existe throughput alto com sinal lixo tipo -65dBm pra baixo, precisa sinal alto em todos, todos com CCQ perfeito, senão as perdas nos reenvios de pacotes pra 1 ou 2 clientes acabam com o tempo disponível pros outros clientes, o throughput é medido por segundo, se não consegue atender muitos clientes por segundo o throughput naturalmente cai.


Rapaz veja que estranho, eu mudei o nome da rede pra desconectar todo mundo e conectei somente a antena de teste e ela não está com problema pois é nova e já tinha trocado ela também.

Ela está com visada limpa, sem barreiras e não mudou nada já não sei mais o que pode ser, dá 30mb está perdendo 50mb do link pois o link é de 80 Mb veja os dados dela no momento do teste.

Horizontal / Vertical:-57 / -53 dBm
Noise Floor:-101 dBm
Transmit CCQ:98.9 % 
TX/RX Rate:300 Mbps / 162 Mbps
airMAX:Enabled

----------


## mrrinternet

Olha, voce falou la em cima, que esta antena principal, serve para jogar o sinal para os clientes e tambem para receber o link, não é aconselhável fazer isto na mesma antena.
como voce pode garantir que esta recebendo os 80 no rocket?

----------


## FaUnd

> Olha, voce falou la em cima, que esta antena principal, serve para jogar o sinal para os clientes e tambem para receber o link, não é aconselhável fazer isto na mesma antena.
> como voce pode garantir que esta recebendo os 80 no rocket?


No caso ela recebe o link direto do equipamento de fibra, eu testo o cabo da fibra no notebook e dá os 80mb mas não sei porque o rocket não manda os 80mb.

Mas o curioso é que quando eu usava uma Ominitik ela também não enviava os 80mb, será que pode ser bloqueio da operadora?

----------


## mrrinternet

> O cenário é o seguinte o link vai direto pro rocket e eu conecto a ela como um cliente comum entendeu? seria PTP certo?


mais o que voce falou acima, interpretei errado entao.
resumindo.
o equipamento de fibra esta no mesmo local aonde esta o rocket?

----------


## FaUnd

> mais o que voce falou acima, interpretei errado entao.
> resumindo.
> o equipamento de fibra esta no mesmo local aonde esta o rocket?


Não, realmente o link vinha de outro lugar mesmo mas pra tentar resolver o problema da perda do link passamos o link pro mesmo local do rocket, agora o link já vai direto pro rocket.

----------


## FaUnd

Alguém consegue ajudar?

----------


## rubem

-57dBm é sinal RUIM pra data rate de 300Mbps, tem que otimizar essa conexão, não deixar no default.

Tem alguma obstrução na coisa, -57 e -53dBm é muita diferença pra 2 chains, 1 ou 2dBm é o normal sem obstáculo, 4dBm indica que tem algo na zona de Fresnel (Se não tiver teria ambos marcando -53dBm).

Testa fixar um data rate mais baixo, tipo MCS12 a 30MHz de largura. -57dBm é suficiente com qualidade apenas pra MCS12 ou 13, mas MCS13 usa 64QAM que perde pacote fácil com essa diferença de nível de sinal entre os chains.

----------


## FaUnd

> -57dBm é sinal RUIM pra data rate de 300Mbps, tem que otimizar essa conexão, não deixar no default.
> 
> Tem alguma obstrução na coisa, -57 e -53dBm é muita diferença pra 2 chains, 1 ou 2dBm é o normal sem obstáculo, 4dBm indica que tem algo na zona de Fresnel (Se não tiver teria ambos marcando -53dBm).
> 
> Testa fixar um data rate mais baixo, tipo MCS12 a 30MHz de largura. -57dBm é suficiente com qualidade apenas pra MCS12 ou 13, mas MCS13 usa 64QAM que perde pacote fácil com essa diferença de nível de sinal entre os chains.


Rapaz coloquei 30mhz e não resolveu e já está no MCS12 já tem meses que tenho descobrir oque é mas tá difícil

----------


## rubem

>TX/RX Rate:300 Mbps / 162 Mbps

Se o data rate é 300Mbps então não é MCS12 não, é MCS15.

Tem que testar as configurações nos 2 lados, wifi é bidirecional, não faz muita diferença mexer só em 1 lado.

Pode testar ack timeout fixo e bem maior que o normal pra teste também (Nos 2 lados!).

Se tem certeza absoluta que tem 200% da zona de Fresnel limpa, então esse sinal a -57 e -53dBm conforme polarização é culpa de antena mal instalada, se ela está muito perto de parede ou da estrutura metálica tem reflexo do metal ou parede até o refletor, normal isso ocorrer só em 1 polarização em torre, mas seria na vertical, se tem sinal mais baixo na horizontal ou a antena está virada ou tem algo nas beiradas/laterais atrapalhando, sinal passando entre prédios é motivo normal, se não tem prédio talvez tenha outra torre ou árvore na lateral da zona de Fresnel (Precisa um TUNEL REDONDO de alguns metros limpos ao redor da linha de visada, não só limpo pra baixo e pra cima, as laterais também precisam estar sem nada, um tunel redondo é a melhor visualização).

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> >TX/RX Rate:300 Mbps / 162 Mbps
> 
> Se o data rate é 300Mbps então não é MCS12 não, é MCS15.
> 
> Tem que testar as configurações nos 2 lados, wifi é bidirecional, não faz muita diferença mexer só em 1 lado.
> 
> Pode testar ack timeout fixo e bem maior que o normal pra teste também (Nos 2 lados!).
> 
> Se tem certeza absoluta que tem 200% da zona de Fresnel limpa, então esse sinal a -57 e -53dBm conforme polarização é culpa de antena mal instalada, se ela está muito perto de parede ou da estrutura metálica tem reflexo do metal ou parede até o refletor, normal isso ocorrer só em 1 polarização em torre, mas seria na vertical, se tem sinal mais baixo na horizontal ou a antena está virada ou tem algo nas beiradas/laterais atrapalhando, sinal passando entre prédios é motivo normal, se não tem prédio talvez tenha outra torre ou árvore na lateral da zona de Fresnel (Precisa um TUNEL REDONDO de alguns metros limpos ao redor da linha de visada, não só limpo pra baixo e pra cima, as laterais também precisam estar sem nada, um tunel redondo é a melhor visualização).


Amigo Rubens me tira uma dúvida
Qual antena é melhor para usar,AP para AC uma SXTdirecional de 16dbi ou uma 90graus basestation

----------


## rubem

Ou configura o data rate conforme o sinal disponível, ou se quiser usar modo automático ou AC faz das tripas coração pra instalação dar sinal suficiente pro maior data rate suportado.

AC é uma merda com data rate fixo, digo, OS FIRMWARES ultimamente não estão permitindo usar muita coisa fixa. Mas o maior problema de AC é que se usar MCS0 a MCS7 na verdade estará usando N, ou seja, seria BURRICE pagar mais caro por equipamento AC mas usar MCS7 em AC a 20 ou 40MHz, na verdade está usando modo N. Pra usar AC (MCS8 e MCS9, seja em 1, 2 ou 3 chains) precisa sinal acima de -54dBm!

E... SXT 16dBi rumo a um painel de 16dBi vai ter esse nível de sinal só até cerca de 1km, acima disso o sinal já fica ruim tipo -56dBm ou -57dBm (Acho que em 1,5km dá isso), aí não vai usar MCS8, vai cair pra MCS5, MCS6 ou MCS7, que é N e não AC, só jogou dinheiro fora com equipamento AC.

Com AC será obrigado a usar tudo automático como se fosse dona-de-casa, aí sempre vai pro data rate mais alto, e pra isso vai precisa sinal MUITO alto nos clientes, -55dBm é o limite, -60dBm é lixo pra AC!

Que pode misturar cliente com -53dBm do lado de outros com -62dBm pode, mas é provável que depois de uns 20 clientes perceba que na verdade tem 3 ou 4 usando AC, o resto está todo em N (MCS7 ou menos), ou seja, investiu em rede que não está usando. Fazer CPE de 16dBi dar -54dBm em 1km é coisa pra poucos lugares, a zona de Fresnel precisa ser perfeitamente limpa, em ambiente urbano não é todo lugar que permite. O problema de AC no fim das contas é esse, não tem configuração pra fazer no firmware, o que tem que fazer é só instalação perfeita, com zona de Fresnel perfeita e que tenha sinal de -55dBm ou melhor (-54, -53, -52...), porque se o sinal for mais baixo que isso não usará AC.

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> Ou configura o data rate conforme o sinal disponível, ou se quiser usar modo automático ou AC faz das tripas coração pra instalação dar sinal suficiente pro maior data rate suportado.
> 
> AC é uma merda com data rate fixo, digo, OS FIRMWARES ultimamente não estão permitindo usar muita coisa fixa. Mas o maior problema de AC é que se usar MCS0 a MCS7 na verdade estará usando N, ou seja, seria BURRICE pagar mais caro por equipamento AC mas usar MCS7 em AC a 20 ou 40MHz, na verdade está usando modo N. Pra usar AC (MCS8 e MCS9, seja em 1, 2 ou 3 chains) precisa sinal acima de -54dBm!
> 
> E... SXT 16dBi rumo a um painel de 16dBi vai ter esse nível de sinal só até cerca de 1km, acima disso o sinal já fica ruim tipo -56dBm ou -57dBm (Acho que em 1,5km dá isso), aí não vai usar MCS8, vai cair pra MCS5, MCS6 ou MCS7, que é N e não AC, só jogou dinheiro fora com equipamento AC.
> 
> Com AC será obrigado a usar tudo automático como se fosse dona-de-casa, aí sempre vai pro data rate mais alto, e pra isso vai precisa sinal MUITO alto nos clientes, -55dBm é o limite, -60dBm é lixo pra AC!
> 
> Que pode misturar cliente com -53dBm do lado de outros com -62dBm pode, mas é provável que depois de uns 20 clientes perceba que na verdade tem 3 ou 4 usando AC, o resto está todo em N (MCS7 ou menos), ou seja, investiu em rede que não está usando. Fazer CPE de 16dBi dar -54dBm em 1km é coisa pra poucos lugares, a zona de Fresnel precisa ser perfeitamente limpa, em ambiente urbano não é todo lugar que permite. O problema de AC no fim das contas é esse, não tem configuração pra fazer no firmware, o que tem que fazer é só instalação perfeita, com zona de Fresnel perfeita e que tenha sinal de -55dBm ou melhor (-54, -53, -52...), porque se o sinal for mais baixo que isso não usará AC.


Rubens ótima explicação
Muito obrigado

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Rubens é possível trabalhar com 40MHz E MCS15 em todos os clientes estando bem alinhados? Lembrando
Que vou usar RB912 e basestation 17dbi e sxt nos clientes

----------


## rubem

É possível, sem problemas, é só ter clientes com sinal suficiente. Seria algo tipo -55dBm pra MCS15 a 40MHz (A 20MHz uns -57dBm).

Pelo calculo com setorial de 17dBi (Seja qual for), com CPE de 16dBi (Seja qual for), em 1,3km já vai ter sinal abaixo de -55dBm, ou seja, acima dessa distância terá que usar LHG (Que é mínima coisa mais caro que SXT). 

O que tem que cuidar MUITO é: Se tem sinal tipo -54dBm, mas o cliente está a 500m, tem algo errado, não pode deixar essa instalação assim! Em 500m é pra ter -49dBm (Gosto de calcular aqui: http://mayo.nuvisions.net/ubnt_link/ onde é só botar Rocket M5 e pronto, ou aqui: https://www.pasternack.com/t-calculator-fspl.aspx onde se perde 69dBm no ar, se o rádio transmite a 20dBm, 20-69 = -49, será o nível de sinal no RX dos clientes). Enfim, se tem sinal 15dBm mais baixo que devia, então TEM algo na zona de Fresnel gerando perda de pacotes! Não basta que todo cliente tenha sinal equalizado (Receber sinal a -49dBm pode, mas a CPE não pode fazer o sinal dela chegar alto na torre, limite a potência no cliente pra que todo RX na torre seja meio similar, bota um padrão tipo -54dBm pra limitar sinal, mas pra quem está longe pode ir até -55 ou -56dBm as vezes), esse sinal TEM que ser fruto apenas da distância, e não de perdas por ter zona de Fresnel meio obstruída!

Um cliente a 1,3km com sinal -56dBm terá CCQ de 100%, mas um cliente a 400m com sinal -56dBm que tem isso por culpa de zona de Fresnel só uns 70% livre, terá CCQ de 85%, já há perda de tempo e processamento a toa com esse cliente, quando tem meia duzia de conexões ele não incomoda, mas depois de 15 ou 20 ele gera muitos problemas pros outros clientes! Esse cálculo de nível de sinal por distância é *fundamental* pra saber se a instalação ficou boa ou não!

----------

